# Ultimate Warrior dead at 54



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 9, 2014)

Ultimate Warrior Dies -- Dead at 54 | TMZ.com

Wow. One of the most memorable icons of wrestling entertainment... RIP.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 9, 2014)

Just heard...

He was one of my favourites... RIP


----------



## flexkill (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup, one of the wrastlers from my younger days....RIP


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 9, 2014)

His Monday Night Raw speech and the timing of his death are extremely eerie.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Volsung (Apr 9, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> His Monday Night Raw speech and the timing of his death are extremely eerie.
> 
> RIP Warrior.



Its as if he knew something was wrong. 

He was limping a bit during the Hall of Fame ceremony when his girls brought him out. Plus his Raw segment had a lot of cuts to the audience during his entrance. I'm sure they did this to make him look as good as possible given his apparent issues. 

I'm glad he buried hatchets with Hogan (...it looked to be in the making anyway), Kevin Nash, Jake the Snake & others during the weekend. For someone who was portrayed as bitter by 'dirt sheets' & the WWE for a while, he looked very happy to be back in the wrestling world. He looked as though a huge weight was taken off of his shoulders. It was great to see. 

I feel sorry for his family, he seemed like a really great husband/father. After what was a very deserving weekend for him, I hope his passing was painless. 

Goodbye, Warrior. You deserve your rest & recognition.


----------



## Insightibanez (Apr 9, 2014)

I remember when he used to be called, dingo warrior.

Rip


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 9, 2014)

Volsung said:


> Its as if he knew something was wrong.
> 
> He was limping a bit during the Hall of Fame ceremony when his girls brought him out. Plus his Raw segment had a lot of cuts to the audience during his entrance. I'm sure they did this to make him look as good as possible given his apparent issues.
> 
> ...



Exactly, something I'm sure a lot of people noticed too.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 9, 2014)

HE WAS JUST THERE!! WE JUST SAW HIM!!!

Rest in peace  Time to go watch WMVI on the Network when I get home...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 12, 2014)

Sad to see him go. True icon of the wrestling world. Kinda depressing seeing all these 80's stars I grew up watching, passing so young. Most of them only in their 40's and 50's.

Andre the Giant
Curt Hennig
Randy Savage
Rick Rude
Greg Valentine
Hawk
Big Bossman
Hercules

Just to name a few.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 12, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Sad to see him go. True icon of the wrestling world. Kinda depressing seeing all these 80's stars I grew up watching, passing so young. Most of them only in their 40's and 50's.
> 
> Andre the Giant
> Curt Hennig
> ...



Owen Hart
.....
The list goes on.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Apr 15, 2014)

Apparently heart disease was the cause of his death. It's really crazy how we saw him on Monday and he was gone Tuesday. He didn't look well during that Raw, but still it's sad to see him go, but I'm glad he got the chance to bury multiple hatchets before he passed.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 21, 2014)

It is not surprising guys, most of the wrestlers lead lives which are not exactly good for their health. Many battle with steroids, alcohol, other drugs. Others are stressed by the life on the road, those chairshots to the head are not helping either. It is logical that many pass away before they reach 50...

Didn't U.W change his name legally to Warrior?


----------



## Volsung (Apr 22, 2014)

777timesgod said:


> It is not surprising guys, most of the wrestlers lead lives which are not exactly good for their health. Many battle with steroids, alcohol, other drugs. Others are stressed by the life on the road, those chairshots to the head are not helping either. It is logical that many pass away before they reach 50...
> 
> Didn't U.W change his name legally to Warrior?



Yes he did change his name to Warrior. He wasn't Jim Warrior or Warrior Helwig, he was simply Warrior. In fact, when he would give a signature on a contract or an autograph it read, "Always Believe, Warrior". 

For those of you who have the network, I highly suggest you watch the documentary they did on him. It's called 'Warrior: The Ultimate Legend' and its nothing short of fantastic. 

Regarding any steroid use, in the documentary Vince McMahon reveals that Warrior (along with Davey Boy Smith) was experimenting with growth hormone, not anabolic steroids. I'm not saying he never did any other...I'm just stating what I know from various shoot interviews, documentaries & so on (i.e. simple research that some "journalists" don't do). Besides his unwise experimentation with G.H., Warrior was actually a clean cut guy. 

Plus, your spot on about how these guys have hard lives, 777. Add the fact that Warrior was a _*very*_ intense person and would hit the weights as *hard* as he could every day (probably very detrimental to him in hindsight) and one can see a little more clearly why he passed at his age. I think its still untimely regardless. 


^This video shows how intense he was.


----------



## geese_com (Apr 25, 2014)

Bummer to see anyone die as young as him. I loved watching him when I was a kid.


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 6, 2014)

RIP


----------



## justinreagin (Jun 17, 2015)

It was a damned shame. Was my favorite as a kid. Got his iconic faceprint inked on me a month after his passing. Hope for the best for his family.


----------

